# What color is this Guy?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Buckskin going grey.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Buckskin going grey.


I agree with this.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> How old is he?


He iwill be three years old in July, and has been this color since he lost his baby hair


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup buckskin going grey. In a few years he should be white with some very light hints of brown and grey in his mane & on his legs


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If he's a buckskin, why is he "going gray" if he's only 3? I'm not good with colors, forgive me.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> If he's a buckskin, why is he "going gray" if he's only 3? I'm not good with colors, forgive me.


I to am just a little confused by this...He's been that color his entire life, and hasn't changed in the slightest, and he's only three years old...How does this work? His brother is the same color as well, and he's 15 and been that color his whole life. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i am confused to-i am subscribing cuz i like confusion and answers


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

He could just be a weird grey if hes been like this his whole life. Ive seen weird brownish greys like this before. Hes probably just that but he is considered a grey.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A horse that is grey can be any color under that grey. Grey essentially wipes out color. 

His face screams grey. His base color is buckskin, and he has the grey gene modifier, making him a buckskin that is going grey. 

Every grey horse "greys" at a different rate. Some are completely white by the time they are two, some never turn completely white no matter what their age. The gene acts different on every horse. There is no way to predict how exactly a horse will grey out (i.e. turn fleabitten, turn steel, colored or be grey dappled).


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If he has been that exact color basically from birth, I'm inclined to say he might be some sort of sabino especially with the white leg & face markings. However, my first thought after just looking at the photos and not knowing what OP said about him, I was going to say Rose Grey. I honestly don't see buckskin in this horse at all.
OP, what color are his sire & dam? If one of them is grey, it would be a huge sign that he is in fact grey. It is a bit hard to tell from the photos how much color is his and how much is from the dirt though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> A horse that is grey can be any color under that grey. Grey essentially wipes out color.
> 
> His face screams grey. His base color is buckskin, and he has the grey gene modifier, making him a buckskin that is going grey.
> 
> Every grey horse "greys" at a different rate. Some are completely white by the time they are two, some never turn completely white no matter what their age. The gene acts different on every horse. There is no way to predict how exactly a horse will grey out (i.e. turn fleabitten, turn steel, colored or be grey dappled).


 Thanks, got it!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone think it's possible he's a Rose Grey or something like that?


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Rose grey... purple grey... Hes still is considered in fact a grey haha


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Well thanks everyone for your help! I am really excited to see how he turns out. These pics are from fall before he got his winter coat, I am going to see him again on Monday, and will try to get some pics of him in his winter coat, who knows what color he is with he winter coat lol. I can't wait to see what he turns out to be like


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We have had at least one gray stallion for 45 years -- maybe a little longer. We have about 30 gray horses right now.

ALMOST all of them are born a different color. That color is also genetically carried by them and can be produced. If the gray gene is also present with this base color, then the gray will always 'trump' the base color. The gray stallion we have now is a Driftwood bred horse that was foaled Grullo, turned a blue / buckskin dun (with dorsal stripe, zebra leg stripes and dark shoulder patches.) He is now white (at 12) with a very faint dorsal stripe that will probably be gone when he sheds this spring. 

He sires buckskins, duns, and grays that are not born dun. At least 1/2 of his duns and grullos turn gray. 

You can tell a horse that is going to turn gray in a couple of ways. 

1) Even as foals, most will have a few gray hairs in their upper eyelids. This is easiest to see in the ones that are foaled sorrel, bay and brown. Much harder to see in the buckskins and duns.

2) When they start to get gray tails, they WILL turn gray. 

This horse has a gray tail. A buckskin or dun would not. The tail would be black unless the horse was a red dun in which case the tail would be solid red. 

I have seen legs stay black for a long time, but when the tail starts to gray out, the horse is a gray.

We used to fight with the AQHA all of the time. I finally had a letter put in our stallion's file that said he was born grullo, turned dun and finally turned gray. They will NOT register a foal as gray that does not have a registered gray parent. It NEVER is carried recessively like sorrel it. So, when our stallion was registered as gray, they did not want to register his grullo and dun foals without having us pay for DNA testing. I finally sent photos of him and 1, at 2, at 3 and after he had turned obviously gray. [He had a gray sire and a dun dam.] So now, no one has to have DNA tested to register their foal.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree that he is a buckskin that is going grey.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

CCH said:


> If he has been that exact color basically from birth, I'm inclined to say he might be some sort of sabino especially with the white leg & face markings. However, my first thought after just looking at the photos and not knowing what OP said about him, I was going to say Rose Grey. I honestly don't see buckskin in this horse at all.
> OP, what color are his sire & dam? If one of them is grey, it would be a huge sign that he is in fact grey. It is a bit hard to tell from the photos how much color is his and how much is from the dirt though.


rose grey.....right! i couldn't think of the word haha


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bear in mind that, no matter what fancy name you attach to a shade of grey, they all end up the same with minor variations such as bloody shoulders and flea bites. Being a three year old and that light already, I imagine he might be a white grey fairly early in life, maybe even before he is a ten year old.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Bear in mind that, no matter what fancy name you attach to a shade of grey, they all end up the same with minor variations such as bloody shoulders and flea bites. Being a three year old and that light already, I imagine he might be a white grey fairly early in life, maybe even before he is a ten year old.


Though this is true to some extent, his full brother is the exact same color and 15 years old, he hasn't changed at all color wise through his life.


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

He most definitely looks like a buckskin going gray. However, to be different I will say he is a sooty bucksin with a lot of roaning. Did you happen to say what color his parents were?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how is he sooty? i see no sootiness at all. however he does look like he is going grey, and i'll agree with someone else and say IF he isn't going grey, then he could be sabino.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

The horse is gray.

They can start out with many different base colors. They can look kind of coffee colored at the start, peachy, blond, reddish, you name it.


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is a sooty buckskin, and if I do say so myself I can see some similarities in color between this horse and the original poster's horse. I'll grant that the poster's horse is a lot lighter in color around the barrel area and near the legs. Therefore, it is in all likely hood a sooty buckskin going gray. I was just trying to offer more opinions than just the "oh he's gray" response she has been getting.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

For the people saying sooty, I want to remind you that the grey gene normally darkens a color before it wipes it out. I personally do not see sooty. I see a buckskin that is going grey and as of this point in time the grey looks to have darkened the base color.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

If he was born buckskin then he is turning grey. 
If he has been this color, I'd call him rose grey.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

a rose grey, is just a red based horse going grey.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

lilkitty is right. Rose grey isn't a colour, it is a shade that LOTS of grey horses go through as they grey out.


----------

